# Glaciares Ibéricos em desaparecimento iminente



## Zoelae (11 Nov 2006 às 00:10)

Ainda não vi ninguém falar por cá nos poucos glaciares da península Ibérica, eu desconfiava k existissem, pesquisei e encontrei, mas parece k seguem o mesmo caminho de mtos outros em todo o mundo...a morte precoce provocada pelo aquecimento global!!!

aqui fica uma hiperligação:
http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/news/el-glaciar-del-aneto-cuadrupli

http://makalu.bizland.com/3000/aneto.html


Segunda estas imagens seguintes, há uma com um pequeno glaciar nos Picos da Europa:
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=451ddae77793e6ddff992a4698ce5899&topic=41988.msg907812


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 01:30)

A dinâmica dos Glaciares é tem muito que se lhe diga. Não se resume a temperatura. Sabes que na América do Sul há glaciares em retrocesso e outros a num raio de 50 km que estão em expansão? 

O Glaciar Perito Moreno está intacto desde há 500/1000 anos e o Glaciar Pio XXI o maior da América Latina teve um avanço enorme durante os últimos 100 anos! http://www.glaciologia.cl/pioxi.htm 

http://www.glaciologia.cl/moreno.html
http://www.glaciologia.cl/SUR.htm

Enquanto o Glaciar de Upsala a escassos 50km do Perito Moreno teve um forte retrocesso nos últimos 100 anos mas, entre 2002 e 2003 teve um avanço de 300metros! http://cires.colorado.edu/~braup/pubs/skvarca2003.pdf

Esta é a prova que o retrocesso não tem a ver exclusivamente com as temperaturas, mas sim com outros factores como pluviosidade e morfologia dos solos por baixo do glaciar. 



Sabes que o Greenpeace utilizou uma famosa foto do Glaciar de Upsala na Patagónia Argentina


----------



## Zoelae (11 Nov 2006 às 20:22)

Embora haja glaciares a crescer e glaciares a regredir, neste momento são seram mais aqueles k estão a desaparecer k os k estão a crescer????


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 22:40)

Zoelae disse:


> Embora haja glaciares a crescer e glaciares a regredir, neste momento são seram mais aqueles k estão a desaparecer k os k estão a crescer????



Isso é verdade. O que eu quis dizer é que a dinâmica dos glaciares tem muito pouco a ver com o aquecimento global tal como é muito bem patente nos glaciares patagónios


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2006 às 20:42)

O anormal seria os glaciares não sucumbirem ao cada vez mais quente e longo verão ibérico


----------

